# chepest place to buy 50L really useful boxes?



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

I have had a look about buying between 8 and 20 not sure yet but alot of places advertise excluding vat and then have high postage fees. I have been on about 15 sites, does anyonw know of any places that have decent offers?


----------



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

hey mate i use home bargains and got 3 of these for 9quid
Home Bargains. Compare Products

3 32L boxes or u can use amazon 

Large 50L Storage Box: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home

9.99 for a 50L


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

Fantastic, the Amazon ones look good, do you know if these are ok with heat cable/mats??


----------



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

hey mate
I got the 3 for 9quid but I sit mine on top of beardies viv for my worms and beetles colony.

there strong plastic so I'd say u could try it just keep checking on them

u could always use s mat state and turn temp down so its Luke warm

there strong boxes home bargains also do the 3 tier 1s too not sure how much they are though


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

just checked out the makers website for the amazon site, it wont fit my rack, Im looking to keep royals in them


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Is it a lidless rack or lidded? if you need the lids on them then you'll want Really Useful Boxes as the lids on a lot of others aren't very good.

They're £12.49 at staples Really Useful Boxes 64 Litre Stacking Storage Box - Clear - Staples - Staples

Staples also do their own version for £10.20 Really Useful Boxes 64 Litre Stacking Storage Box - Clear - Staples - Staples

Argos do them as well, but they used to be £10 but they're £15 now.


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Is Durum near liverpool (my geography is rubbish) there's a place around the corner from me that sells the 50 litre ones for £4.99 each and there real RUBs think they only have the 50 litres though


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it's quite close if you're looking on the map (couple of inches) but about 180 miles by car. It's in the North East near Newcastle


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Meko said:


> it's quite close if you're looking on the map (couple of inches) but about 180 miles by car. It's in the North East near Newcastle


LOL no good then!!! I think stapels is probally the best place then you don't have to pay postage


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for the help though. Theres a staples near me their website has free postage o er 30 I think but they were sold out, no rush for them though, i have a couple of months


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

just found theses

Strata 50L Smart Storemaster Box, seen them on tesco's site but there is some site selling them £35 for 4, almost exactly the same size as RUBS:no1:


----------



## exorep accessories (Oct 6, 2012)

*Cheap Rubs !!!!*

RUBS-R-US


----------

